# Speedlite 430EX II Problem



## B.A. (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi everyone-

I'm having an issue with my Speedlite 430EX II- I can't get it to fire. I used it about two weeks ago with absolutely no issues. I went to use it today and it won't fire.  I swapped out the batteries, made sure it was afixed correctly to the camera (XSi 450d), but no dice. I read the manual and the only other suggestion is to clean the contact points. I've done that, but still can't get the unit to fire. I figured maybe someone here might have some experience with a similar issue and some suggestions.

Any help for the new guy would be much appreciated.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 31, 2009)

It doesn't fire off-camera when you hit the Pilot lamp/test fire button?


----------



## B.A. (Jan 31, 2009)

No, the Pilot light is not even lit.


----------



## Samanax (Jan 31, 2009)

If the batteries are fresh and installed the right way but the Pilot lamp isn't even lit, the Speedlite is dead/defective. Contact Canon for warranty replacement.

The old batteries didn't leak, right? If they did then the battery manufacturer owes you a new Speedlite.


----------



## B.A. (Jan 31, 2009)

No battery leak as far as I can tell. I called Canon and even they said it was strange because usually when the Speedlite display will turn, the flash will function. I'm sending it in on Monday and I should have it back in about 7-10 business days.  Thanks for your help!


----------

